# My brothers wedding present



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

Im making a clock for my brothers wedding present. It's maple. And only half done.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

nice piece of wood, how is the drawing applied?


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

It's a recessed carving. Then I burnt the image with a torch.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thats pretty neat!! Make sure to post pics when your all done.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Man, that's going to be an amazing clock!!!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice work! Very impressive. That is going to be a great looking clock. Left the way it is it would be a nice piece of art for sure.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

_Nice Work------Great idea---------sb_


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes that will be one beautiful present.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

thanks guys, an old hunting friend used to make them and give them as wedding presents. he made me one whem i got married and it was labeled #99. he was a really great man. we lost him to cancer several years ago. his wife gave me free reign on his wood shed where he stored the slabs. i took a whole truck load home and am going to continue where he left off. with a little practice i hope to be half as good as he was.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks awesome SRN !!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

It Will be a Looking Cool Clock Man, Great Idea!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That looks like it's going to be a great gift Terence, something from your heart and your hands. I'm sure that he and his bride will cherish it as a memento of their first moment in time as husband and wife.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

That looks fantastic!


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Very nice looking piece of art! Its always good to give or recieve a gift that someone put skill, time and effort into, those are always the gifts that mean the most.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Cheers to you for carrying on a great tradition.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

Handmade gifts are always the way to go. Me and the wife are already working on Christmas. Whether its gifts we make or someone else has. Gonna try to limit the amount of plastic in our Christmas. And by buying handmade things off of people from Facebook or etsy your supporting a stay at home mom or a retired grandma. Not throwing money away at wallmart.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Good for you guys!


----------

